# Newbie From Va



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all. Just wanted to say hi to everyone. I have been lurking here for many months, but have never posted. Wanted to say thank you for all the information I have found over that time. What to tow, how to tow, how to set it all up, mods., etc. Wife and I purchased a Freedom Lite last august ( couldn't find an Outback around here at the time). Only got out 3 times before we had to put her to bed for the winter, but that gave me time for all the mods I discovered here. So far have done bunk ladder, plexi over screen door, homemade wheel chocks, back up camera on TV and TT, shelves in front closet, various hooks and hangers in pass-thru storage and inside trailer, all ideas I got from Outbackers.

Thank you once again for all you're invaluble information

Jeff


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

*Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on the new TT!!!*

Another Virginia Outbacker, nice!!!









Brad


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad you found the site and have benefitted from it!

Welcome!


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## VVRRRMM (Oct 5, 2007)

You will continue to love it even when you are not lurking!
Welcome!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like some great mods....got pictures?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds like some great mods....got pictures?


Hey Jim, yo should make "GOT PICTURES?" part of your signature!!








TTFN
Ember


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site!! You're gonna love Outbacking!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Always glad to have another SOB (*S*ome *O*ther *B*rand) on board.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!! Enjoy!!


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome fellow Virginian! There's certainly a wealth of knowledge here, that's for sure! We've benefited greatly as well. Maybe we'll run into you at a campground some time.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome, another Virginian ! Wonder how many of us there are?

Need a state poll or something.

Congrats on the new travel trailer and Enjoy !









what campgrounds have you visited so far?


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

GLAD TO HAVE YOU JOIN OUR GROUP!
*You are going to get alot of good info here**.*


----------



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to see so many from the area. Last fall we only got out to New river junction, Natural bridge and spent Halloween at Kings Dominion.

Going back up to Natural Bridge next weekend.

My brother and and a couple of our friends got us into camping and we try to get everyone together when we go. Always have a great time. Trouble is I have to work most weekends so family and I will be taking most of our trips during the week.

Any other campgrouds close by you would recommend??

Thanks for the welcome.

Will post pictures next couple days.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

JEFFNROA said:


> Glad to see so many from the area. Last fall we only got out to New river junction, Natural bridge and spent Halloween at Kings Dominion.
> 
> Going back up to Natural Bridge next weekend.
> 
> ...










Went to Yogi in Luray for a group get together a couple of years back and have returned twice thus far, check it out

clicky> http://www.campluray.com/

Ed


----------



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, that looks like a great place. Will add it to my list. I like places that have plenty for the DS to do.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

JEFFNROA said:


> Glad to see so many from the area. Last fall we only got out to New river junction, Natural bridge and spent Halloween at Kings Dominion.
> 
> Going back up to Natural Bridge next weekend.
> 
> ...


Welcome! I hear Halloween at Kings Dominion is awesome! We have friends here who go to Cherrystone every summer, not sure how far that is from you, but they tell us we have to try it!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Congrats on the entrance to the camping life!

We tend to choose our campgrounds based on areas we wish to visit, and then end up going back to the real fun ones.

So here is our current list (Always have a great time because we camp with friends) :

Yogi Bear in Luray, VA - lots of fun and close to Shenandoah Mtns and Caves
Yogi Bear in Hagerstown, MD - Just loads of fun with 2 waterslides.
Spring Gulch in Lancaster, PA - fun because of the rallies we had there, but still good if you want to see Amish country or a bunch of old covered bridges
Frontier Town, Fort Whaley, Island Resort - All close to Ocean City, MD if you like the beach
Cherrystone in Cheriton, VA - one of the best campgrounds I have been to. Lots of activities and 3 docks for fishing or crabbing. Sunsets on the Chesapeake Bay are gorgeous
Charlottesville KOA - sites are close together, but real close to Thomas Jefferson's and James Monroe's houses
Outer Banks KOA - Beach, Beach, and More Beach
Kings Dominion Campground in Doswell, VA - Campground comes complete with an Amusement park nearby








Westmoreland State Park, VA - wooded and a nice walk down to a rock beach where you can find fossils

Probably alot I am forgetting, but that should give you a start.

Phil


----------

